
A URL shortener but instead of shortening it makes the URL look extremely dodgy [pdf] - defaultnamehere
http://verylegit.link/speedup-720install-now_.swf.xlsx.pdf
======
arkitaip
Why did you link to such a dodgy site..? Oh...!

(Fun idea. Like Russian roulette.)

[http://definitely.verylegit.link/624hack.exe.rar](http://definitely.verylegit.link/624hack.exe.rar)

